# Skript schreiben, Hilfe



## gamerfunkie (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meinem Rootserver Icecast installiert.
Um es zu starten führt man folgendes aus: 

```
icecast -c /usr/local/etc/icecast.xml -b
```
Ich möchte jetzt gerne ein Skript schreiben, sodass ich über

```
/etc/init.d/icecast start
```
 Icecast starten kann, bzw. über stop wieder stoppen.
Wie realisiere ich das?
gamerfunkie


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal ob es auf dem System ein /etc/init.d/skeleton gibt. Die Datei kann als Basis für eigene Initskripte verwendet werden.

Wie hast du Icecast denn installiert? Im aktuellen Quelltext-Release ist doch schon ein passendes Initskript dabei…

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## gamerfunkie (21. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.
In der  Funktion da_start() muss ich dann meine Startanweisungen implementieren?


----------

